# Showing imported Vizsla in the US?



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a question, and it is kind of time-sensitive! Can an imported Vizsla with full tail be shown in the US dog shows? The AKC standard says docked tail preferred, but it doesn't state that full tail is a fault or disqualification. 
Also, do all dogs shown in the US have to be AKC registered? 

Thank you already in advance for taking time to respond to my questions


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.akc.org/about/telephone_directory.cfm

I would call AKC or a breeder that shows in your area and ask.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*TexasRed*, thank you for your response. I already looked at the AKC website, and will be calling them and the local V club tomorrow. I was just wondering maybe someone here had such situation. Would be very interesting to hear it


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.akc.org/contact/answer_center/special_registry.cfm

My understanding is your dog needs to be registered with AKC if you are showing in an AKC event. If you are interested in titles, breeding, and showing in events of recognition, that means AKC registering is a must. The above link is a AKC Q&A re: how to register imported dogs/what is required. The tail should not be an issue with an import. Due to activity within animal rights groups, I have spoken to several V breeders who feel like AKC is moving in the direction of no docked tails-especially in non working/hunting breeds?? Interesting question.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*kellygh*, thanks for replying!  I did see the list of necessary steps to register. You are right, all dogs shown must be registered with AKC. Interesting... would like to find something on show success of imported dogs. It is true, many countries in Europe do not dock the tails. I believe in Hungary they do it upon request.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

All states bar one here in Oz adopted laws against tail docking of dogs years ago. At first we all thought it looked strange a doberman or a whatever, having a full tail. But 10 years or more down the track and I would not want to go back. I really like my Vizsla tails. They are coffee table clearers for sure. But, it gives them a few more inches of self expression


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Suliko,

Yes you can show your Vizsla without a docked tail at a AKC show as long as it is registered. Bodhi has been shown at several conformation shows here in Hawaii. Bodhi was breed in Melborne, Australia and has a full tail. There are no active Vizslas breeders on the islands when we adopted him. It is common here in the islands to see pure breed dogs at the shows that were breed in New Zealand and Australia due to the strict rabies quarantine and the limited population in Hawaii. That said , don't expect much from your showing as you will have no chance at winning if you are competing against a dog with a docked tail according to a friend of ours who participates in shows regularly.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That is very unfortunate that the tail would matter so much. But standard is a standard, that's why they have them! Thanks all for the inputs! To me a true V. with all its characteristics is a perfect V. - tail or no tail


----------

